# 2 Fragen : Einmal Google und einmal Dreamwaver



## PLAZO (26. Mai 2005)

Also ich mache im mom ne firmen hp!
Wich muss jetzt wissen wie es möglich ist in Dreamwaver eine komplette Site zu laden und nur eine Art Tabelle ohne Hintergrund Mit Text zu füllen!
Also ich möchte in dem Klick fenster im conent text haben !Nur der text soll geladen werden1DIE HP SOLL MÖGLICHST KLEIN SEIN1
Wie kann ich das ohne frames erreichen?Ich hatte schon an einen inlineframe gedacht nur ich weiß nicht recht ob das klappen könnte!Könntet ihr nicht mal was dazu schreiben?

"Google!
Also mein dad hat sich son Programm gekauft mit dem man Homepages in Suchmaschienen eintragen lassen kann!Wir ham das jetzt schhon mindestens 5 mal gemacht!Wo ist der Fehler?
http://www.garten-janssen.de !
Beschwert euch nicht über den queltext!
ICh mache die gerade mit Dreamwaver neu!
Und wie ist das mit den Meta tags?ist das so in ordnung?


MFG
PLAZO


----------



## hpvw (26. Mai 2005)

PLAZO hat gesagt.:
			
		

> "Google!
> Also mein dad hat sich son Programm gekauft mit dem man Homepages in Suchmaschienen eintragen lassen kann!Wir ham das jetzt schhon mindestens 5 mal gemacht!Wo ist der Fehler?
> http://www.garten-janssen.de !
> Beschwert euch nicht über den queltext!
> ...


Ich denke, gerade dieser massive Einsatz von Meta-Tags könnte bei Google einen schweren Stand haben. Die genauen Algorithmen von Google sind natürlich "geheim", aber das ein oder andere Gerücht hört man schon. Das drastische Missverhältnis von Markup (welches hier scheinbar auch noch MS-Eigen und nicht HTML-Standard ist) zu Inhalt fördert den Page-Rank der Seite sicherlich auch nicht.
Google hatte schon viel mit Seiten zu kämpfen, die versuchen, mit Dingen, die der User nicht sieht, Suchwörter in den Index zu schleusen. Daher ist Google meines "Wissens" dazu übergegangen, solche Dinge nach Möglichkeit zu filtern und vorrangig die Dinge zu indizieren, die der User auch sehen würde. Vermutlich werden diese nicht sichtbaren Dinge in einigen Fällen ignoriert und in anderen Fällen negativ bewertet.
Um Google auf Deine Seite aufmerksam zu machen, haben die Entwickler eine eigene Seite entworfen. Sonstige Tools helfen da vermutlich wenig. Und wenn Du Dich dann bei Google einträgst, wird es wenigstens bis zum nächsten Suchlauf von Google dauern, bis Deine Seite im Index auftaucht. Google startet nicht extra für Deine eingetragene Seite einen Suchlauf.

Wenn ich Dein anderes Problem verstanden haben sollte, sehe ich den Sinn nicht. Vielleicht beschreibst Du es noch mal genauer (und in klareren Sätzen).

Gruß hpvw


----------



## PLAZO (26. Mai 2005)

Was ist Makeups?
Sorry aber ich kenne mich nicht so aus!


----------



## Maik (26. Mai 2005)

PLAZO hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Was ist Makeups?


Da es sich bei HTML um eine sog. Auszeichnungssprache (= *H*yper*t*ext *M*arkup *L*anguage) handelt, sind mit Markup's die HTML-Elemente (= TAGs) gemeint, mit denen sich Dokumente strukturieren lassen, wie z.B. durch Überschriften h1 - h6, Textabsätze p, Listen ul, uvm.


----------



## hpvw (26. Mai 2005)

HTML: HyperText Markup Language
Mit Markup bezeichnet man all die Dinger, die im HTML-Quelltext in spitzen Klammern (< und >) stehen, um das HTML-Dokument auszuzeichnen und damit die Bedeutung des Dokuments und der einzelnen Texte im Dokument zu bestimmen; Überschriften (h1-h6), Listen (ol, ul, li), Absätze (p), Zitate (blockquote), emphatisch etc).
Mit Schminke hat das nichts zu tun, denn es heisst nicht Makeup, sondern Markup.

Gruß hpvw


----------



## Gumbo (26. Mai 2005)

> HTML-Elemente (= TAGs)


HTML-Tags ist aber _nicht_ das selbe wie bzw. ein Synonym für HTML-Elemente! (Siehe Lachlan Hunt: HTML Tags)


----------



## PLAZO (26. Mai 2005)

PLAZO hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Also ich mache im mom ne firmen hp!
> Wich muss jetzt wissen wie es möglich ist in Dreamwaver eine komplette Site zu laden und nur eine Art Tabelle ohne Hintergrund Mit Text zu füllen!
> Also ich möchte in dem Klick fenster im conent text haben !Nur der text soll geladen werden1DIE HP SOLL MÖGLICHST KLEIN SEIN1
> Wie kann ich das ohne frames erreichen?Ich hatte schon an einen inlineframe gedacht nur ich weiß nicht recht ob das klappen könnte!Könntet ihr nicht mal was dazu schreiben?
> ...




OK!
Was sagt ihr dazu?Geht das überhaupt?ICh möchte nehmlich eine seite ohne Frames!
Geht das vll das man einfach ein text nimmt un den dann mit inlineframes einbindet?


----------



## hpvw (26. Mai 2005)

hpvw hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Wenn ich Dein anderes Problem verstanden haben sollte, sehe ich den Sinn nicht. Vielleicht beschreibst Du es noch mal genauer (und in klareren Sätzen).
> 
> Gruß hpvw


Das sag ich dazu.


----------



## Gumbo (26. Mai 2005)

Mein erster Gedanke ist einmal: Halte dich bitte an die deutsche Rechtschreibung; die eine Minute extra wirst du wohl Zeit haben, deinen Beitrag klar zu formulieren und auf Grammatik und Orthographie zu prüfen.

Desweiteren lautet der das Stichwort zur Lösung deines Anliegens „serverseitige Include-Anweisungen“. Diese erlauben es einem, serverseitig mehrere Teildokumente zu einem Gesamten „zusammenzufassen“. In deinem Fall wäre es so, dass es eine allgemeine Grundstruktur gibt, in der die einzelnen Texte eingefügt werden.
PHP verfügt beisielsweise über solche Include-Anweisungen.


----------



## PLAZO (26. Mai 2005)

ICh wollte eigentlich bei HTML bleibe!
Also ich hätte gerne das ein bestimter Bereich neu geladen wird wenn ich auf eines der button klicke!Also der Conent!
Ich möchte das so haben wie bei frames!
Oder mit welchem Befehl lässt man die ganz normalen Links ablaufen? _top?


----------



## T3ch (26. Mai 2005)

Hi;

also als reine HTML-Lösung könntest du einen Inline Frame benutzen z.B.:


```
<iframe name="content" src="name.htm">...</iframe>
```

und dann bei den links


```
<a href="" target="content">...</a>
```


zu


> Ich hatte schon an einen inlineframe gedacht nur ich weiß nicht recht ob das klappen könnte!Könntet ihr nicht mal was dazu schreiben?



Ich rate dir erst den folgenden Text zu lesen ->

http://www.memowe.de/Frames-Dialektik/

besonders
http://www.memowe.de/Frames-Dialektik/#nachteile


und zu deiner Frage 



> Oder mit welchem Befehl lässt man die ganz normalen Links ablaufen? _top?



Also "normale" Links haben kein _top, _parent...
Bei normalen Links kann man das weglassen.

Also entweder du nimmst es in Kauf, dass deine Besucher die Seite immer neu laden oder löst es mit (Inline-)Frames.


Greetz


----------

